

Chairman Mao Invented Traditional Chinese Medicine - kitcar
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/medical_examiner/2013/10/traditional_chinese_medicine_origins_mao_invented_it_but_didn_t_believe.html

======
kitcar
Meta comment: If you check out the source of the page, you can see the <h1>
and <title> tag read "Chairman Mao Invented Traditional Chinese Medicine. But
He didn’t Believe in It." \- that's the original title I saw / submitted the
article under.

Since then the "but he didn't..." has been dropped by Slate from the article
itself (I'm guessing as a result of A/B testing by CTR% or similar on Slate's
side).

Would kind of suck to be the author of the article in this kind of scenario,
watching the title of your article change based on the whims of the web (I
guess in that sense its not really your article...)

------
lnanek2
There's a lot that doesn't make sense, but there is a lot that is useful too.
I've noticed Chinese women taking ginger on their periods, for example, then
looked up ginger and surprise, it actually has been scientifically proven as a
nausea killer. Similarly, foot pain relievers often have camphor or menthol in
them. These are both proven anesthetics.

~~~
shaggyfrog
"I'm sorry, 'herbal medicine', "Oh, herbal medicine's been around for
thousands of years!" Indeed it has, and then we tested it all, and the stuff
that worked became 'medicine'. And the rest of it is just a nice bowl of soup
and some potpourri, so knock yourselves out."

"Chinese medicine, oh, Chinese medicine! 'But there are billions of Chinese,
Chinese medicine must be working.' Here's the skinny on Chinese medicine. A
hundred years ago the average life expectancy in China was 30. The life
expectancy in China at the moment is 73. And it's not feckin' tiger penis that
turned it around for the Chinese. Didn't do much for the tiger, if you don't
mind me pointing out."

― Dara Ó Briain

~~~
shrikant
This is the related video:
[http://www.boreme.com/posting.php?id=23510](http://www.boreme.com/posting.php?id=23510)

------
wnevets
>>> Cancer.gov, for instance, states that “the oldest medical book known,
written in China 4,000 years ago, describes the use of acupuncture to treat
medical problems.” In fact, the oldest excavated Chinese medical text is no
more than 2,300 years old and makes no mention of acupuncture at all

Wow, that is kinda depressing.

